# E5200@4.7GHz !!!



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

E5200 + Gemini II + Very cold weather 






Enjoy


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG!!Nice We're starting to get cpu voltage's in the range of dimm volts, lol.


----------



## will (Feb 19, 2009)

That is a great result, especially with air cooling! Loving the 1.7 vcore lol!


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

And this was done on air . And not to mention the budget mobo MSI P43.


----------



## red268 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice. Very impressive! What temps?


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, nice OC. Lot of volts though, might wanna be ready to buy a new chip soon.


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

red268 said:


> Nice. Very impressive! What temps?



26C is correct temp second sensor is stuck always at 54C.


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 19, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Wow, nice OC. Lot of volts though, might wanna be ready to buy a new chip soon.



Nah who cares just get the dam thing to 5GHz and be happy with it. xD


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Wow, nice OC. Lot of volts though, might wanna be ready to buy a new chip soon.



Never went above 50C and that was at load when running wprime. After tests it was doing 26C.


----------



## red268 (Feb 19, 2009)

r9 said:


> Never went above 50C and that was at load when running wprime. After tests it was doing 26C.



Not above 50*C?! Sweet. Ambient temp?


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was doing this with all windows and door open and out side is below zero. I have done the test at 23:00 I should waited 4-5 hours for temp to droop further maybe I could get 4.8GHz. I just give my self a idea


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 19, 2009)

r9 said:


> I was doing this with all windows and door open and out side is below zero. I have done the test at 23:00 I should waited 4-5 hours for temp to droop further maybe I could get 4.8GHz. I just give my self a idea



Grab some sweaters before u get a fever.


----------



## red268 (Feb 19, 2009)

r9 said:


> I was doing this with all windows and door open and out side is below zero. I have done the test at 23:00 I should waited 4-5 hours for temp to droop further maybe I could get 4.8GHz. I just give my self a idea



Good stuff!!
Hit that 4.8!!
Wrap up warm and get some hot tea/hot chocolate!!


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Grab some sweaters before u get a fever.



Heh. I`m experienced with this. First time I did this was with Athlon64 939 and a did get sick. But not today I was prepared


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

red268 said:


> Good stuff!!
> Hit that 4.8!!
> Wrap up warm and get some hot tea/hot chocolate!!



I`m more of a round number kid of guy . I`m going to put my PC in the freezer for 5 GHz. I think it is impossible but it sound great. Not to mention 100% overclock


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 19, 2009)

ok i have an idea
get like a plexiglass case and put it around your pc case
then cut a huge whole on the top and put a huge exhaust fan in that hole
then stick the plexiglass case (with your pc in it) outside in snow when its like 10*F outside!
it has to work! hahaha


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> ok i have an idea
> get like a plexiglass case and put it around your pc case
> then cut a huge whole on the top and put a huge exhaust fan in that hole
> then stick the plexiglass case (with your pc in it) outside in snow when its like 10*F outside!
> it has to work! hahaha



Or I just put it out side like it is ( no case every thing is on the desk ) and pray 
And I see you are noob on weather cooling   When snowing the temp is rising


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 19, 2009)

wow! 4.7! Nice Job!

Lol if you hit 5.0 I will buy you a bottle of Johnny Walker Gold for your hard efforts!


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 19, 2009)

r9 said:


> Or I just put it out side like it is ( no case every thing is on the desk ) and pray
> And I see you are noob on weather cooling   When snowing the temp is rising



yes i am lol


----------



## CH@NO (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG, VERY NICE OC man, almost 100% of OC......I'm feeling DUMB with my e8200, I should pick up one of yours instead.

anyway, thanx for sharing the e5200 OC capabilities.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 20, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Nah who cares just get the dam thing to 5GHz and be happy with it. xD



I meant that he would need to get a new chip because it will probably die from the voltage. Not because it is too slow. :shadedshu


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 20, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I meant that he would need to get a new chip because it will probably die from the voltage. Not because it is too slow. :shadedshu



I understand what u meant b4. I was just joking around.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, that mobo oc that well, looks like a budget champion


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I meant that he would need to get a new chip because it will probably die from the voltage. Not because it is too slow. :shadedshu



We get it the first time.


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> wow, that mobo oc that well, looks like a budget champion



Every thing is budget. The PSU that is in my specs is send to RMA. I`m using now 20 eur PSU that is 22A and that specs is maybe at ambient below zero .


----------



## lumb3rjack (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice oc! real quck question... I keep seeing e5200 multipliers set to 12.5 - I can only set mine @ x12.. how are you guys getting it there?  I'm using an evga 680i mobo with latest bios.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 20, 2009)

wow..just wow. im surpsied that didnt burst into flames..LOL!! nice clock


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 20, 2009)

lol 100% oc that would be uber


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 20, 2009)

Good show there lad, great OC!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2009)

lumb3rjack said:


> very nice oc! real quck question... I keep seeing e5200 multipliers set to 12.5 - I can only set mine @ x12.. how are you guys getting it there?  I'm using an evga 680i mobo with latest bios.



Check your CPU feature settings. Should have an option in bios stating something about an n/2 state.

@r9

Told yah since day one you have one of the better e52 chips. Congrats and nice clocks!


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

lumb3rjack said:


> very nice oc! real quck question... I keep seeing e5200 multipliers set to 12.5 - I can only set mine @ x12.. how are you guys getting it there?  I'm using an evga 680i mobo with latest bios.



Either your bios does not detect correct multi and you need to do update or when you set it to auto it is 12.5. Check in windows when set in bios to auto what is frequency of the CPU if it is 2.5GHz than you don`t need to update bios just keep it on AUTO.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Feb 20, 2009)

lumb3rjack said:


> very nice oc! real quck question... I keep seeing e5200 multipliers set to 12.5 - I can only set mine @ x12.. how are you guys getting it there?  I'm using an evga 680i mobo with latest bios.



It could be under CPU fine tuning in bios.

Great OC 4.7 Ghz! Volts are very unimpressive though.

I got my brothers E5200 to 3.95 Ghz on air with 1.375 volts. IMO for the volts needed its not going past that is not worth it I needed 1.4 + volts to get over 4Ghz alone. The performance difference you get between 4ghz and 4.7 is marginal is respect to how quickly your killing your processor, 1.7 Volts is a suicide run and is certainly chip suicide to keep it at that. 

I'd say drop it to 1.4 and keep the best oc you can get with that. I doubt 700mhz makes a world of difference, unless you plan on upgrading to a different chip in a few months.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet run!!


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

NamesDontMatter said:


> It could be under CPU fine tuning in bios.
> 
> Great OC 4.7 Ghz! Volts are very unimpressive though.
> 
> ...



This is not meant to be 24/7 overclock just a suiside run for 15-20 min nothing more. Just to see how far can it go. And my 24/7 is 4.2 @ 1.41V.


----------



## red268 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tempted to bag one of these for £58 just to give it a go at overclocking it!!

Good going man, let us know how you get on!!


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

red268 said:


> Tempted to bag one of these for £58 just to give it a go at overclocking it!!
> 
> Good going man, let us know how you get on!!



E5200 Plenty of fun


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

Out side it is not cold enough. So this is what set fsb let me do. I think at little colder weather outside I could run superp and wprime. I will try later.


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> wow! 4.7! Nice Job!
> 
> Lol if you hit 5.0 I will buy you a bottle of Johnny Walker Gold for your hard efforts!



Start packing my bottle of Johnny Walker


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lol I don't see those images!! of 5.0!!


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 20, 2009)

Geeesh r9, thats crazy, and on air too! congratz Keep pushing for 5ghz


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Lol I don't see those images!! of 5.0!!



then it would be a 100% oc.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 20, 2009)

E5200's are pretty crappy and cheap aren't they?
And you pulled it to 4.7 :O You're the master


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 20, 2009)

ATZ said:


> E5200's are pretty crappy and cheap aren't they?
> And you pulled it to 4.7 :O You're the master



Ur getting the wrong idea. The E5200 is a great clocker. See other E5200 users around here get 4GHz easily???


----------



## fenurch (Feb 20, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Ur getting the wrong idea. The E5200 is a great clocker. See other E5200 users around here get 4GHz easily???



I'm not aware of bad/good CPU's overclock-wise as I'm not a big overclocker myself and I really dunno what ones are good or bad 
I just look at it this way.

E3xxx are shit, E8xxx are the best (That's the way I look at C2D)


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

ATZ said:


> I'm not aware of bad/good CPU's overclock-wise as I'm not a big overclocker myself and I really dunno what ones are good or bad
> I just look at it this way.
> 
> E3xxx are shit, E8xxx are the best (That's the way I look at C2D)



I have never heard of E3xxx


----------



## fenurch (Feb 20, 2009)

r9 said:


> I have never heard of E3xxx





True, there's no 3 series for C2D, fail ;/


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2009)

No offense intended as I can tell you are excited about the OC you achieved. but do we honestly need a new thread with every advance you make?


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> No offense intended as I can tell you are excited about the OC you achieved. but do we honestly need a new thread with every advance you make?



Actually I was thinking of making one for 4.8Ghz but then I change my mind. So I`m not gonna make another one.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, that is insane. the clocks and the volts. I am impressed.


----------



## _jM (Feb 24, 2009)

OK r9... now im really hating on my 5200, that fuker will not see past 4.2 @ 1.475 volts... but then again, after seeing your suicide run at 4.7 an 4.8 with  the volts up to 1.7v I think im happy with my 24/7 oc @ 4ghz 1.463v 1.44v after vdroop. But DAMN nice OC for air. I told yall these chips were the new budget OCer.. this is just more proof!  

you need to post this in my thread douch! And lets see some wprime and PI runs at that OC. Once again ... Great fukn job bro!


----------

